# Makita LXHP03 stuck in hammer mode - WTF?



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

I just got this drill after Christmas. I've used it 3-4 times, VERY light duty. I put in hammer mode today, drilled a couple holes and now I can't twist the mode back to drill mode. It rotates just a little, then stops. I've tried different clutch setting, gear speeds, even a gentle bang or two, doesn't budge. 

Any suggestions? Anyone have the same problem?

It's past my 30 days to exchange it, but I guess I'm still under warranty if it comes to that.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Run it for a minute in forward, try again, run it for a minute (not actual minutes, just a short time) try again. I think it's just stuck and maybe by running it a couple ways it'll get unstuck.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Try clicking the forward/reverse switch back and forth a few times, that's how I got my lxph08 unstuck before


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Call Makita 1(714)522-8088


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I fixed mine by switching it and running it at the same time. Made a hell of a noise, but still works and hasn't happened since.


----------



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope, nope, they're closed today, and nope. Grrr


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same drill and too am not impressed with it's umph....and it's the top of makitas line. Love my 01 impact....wish the 03 hammer drill had the same feel.


----------



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not unhappy with the power, just this damned being stuck situation. On the stuff I did use it for it powered on.


----------



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

Called Makita. Send it in they say, can't attempt to fix it over the phone they say, this never happens they say. 

My Makita faith grows thin.


----------

